# مثلث برمودا هو لغزالطبيعة احتارالعالم به ادخل وشاهد



## saizgax (31 ديسمبر 2009)

تم تصغير الصورة تلقائياً. مقاسات الصورة الأصلية 580x435 وحجمها 55KB.





السلام عليكم

مثلث برمودا هو لغز من ألغاز الطبيعة احتار الناس في حله منذ مئات السنين،ولا يزال حتى الآن رغم الأفتراضات الكثيرة،وهو أحد غرائب الطبيعة الذي تتحدث عنه الصحف والمجلات و التلفزيون من وقت الى آخر وتحيطه بهالة من الدهشة والغموض، هذا المثلث هو ذلك الجزء الغامض من المحيط الأطلسي الذي يبتلع بداخله آلاف السفن و الطائرات دون أن تترك أي أثر، ولم يستطع أحد حتى الآن أن، يفسر بشكل مؤكد سر هذا الإختفاء الغريب





الحديث عن ( مثلث برمودا ) مثل الحديث عن الحكايات الخرافية والأساطير الإغريقية والقصص الخالية ، ولكن يبقى الفارق هنا هو أن مثلث برمودا حقيقة واقعية لمسناها في عصرنا هذا وقرأنا عنها في الصحف والمجلات العربية والعالمية ، ويذهب بنا القول بأن مثلث برمودا يعتبر التحدي الأعظم الذي يواجه إنسان هذا الق
رن والقرون القادمه 
ثم نقول​

وهذه صورة أخرى له عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية 







يثير هذا المثلث الرعب في النفوس بسبب ظاهرة اختفاء السفن والطائرات التي تمر من فوقه وكانت بداية الظاهرة سنة 1850، حيث اختفت في هذه المنطقة ما يقرب من 50 سفينة استطاع بعض قادتها إرسال بعض الإشارات الغامضة والتي لم يفهم أحد منها أي شيء....!! 

ولكن لم يرتبط هذا المثلث بالرعب حتى سنة 1954، ففي تلك السنة اختفت مجموعة من الطائرات كانت تتخذ شكل مثلث حيث كانت تقوم بأحد العروض الجوية، لكنها اختفت فجأة دون أن تترك وراءها أي أثر، وقتها ثبت لدى الناس أن هذه المنطقة بها شيء غير طبيعي وسميت من يومها بمثلث الرعب، وقد سميت هذه المنطقة بعدة أسماء أخرى منها "جزر الشيطان"، "مثلث الشيطان"، "مثلث الأسرار". 

نقطة الاختفاء ...

تتركز هذه النقطة في منطقة تسمى بحر (سارجاسو) وهو بحر ميت اشتهر بغرابته وهو يقع في شمال غرب المحيط الأطلنطي، ويتميز بحر "سارجاسو" بهدوئه التام، فهو بحر ميت تماماً ليس به أي حركة حيث تندر به التيارات الهوائية والرياح، وقد أطلق عليه الملاحـون أسـماء عديـدة منها "بحر الرعب" و"مقبرة الأطلنطي" وذلك لما شاهدوا فيه من رعب وأهوال أثناء رحلاتهم.

وقد أشارت رحلات البحث الجديدة إلى وجود عدد كبير من السفن والقوارب والغواصات راقدة في أعماق هذا البحر حيث يرجع تاريخها إلى فترات زمنية مختلفة منذ بداية رحلات الإنسان عبر البحار، ومعظم هذه السفن غاصت في أعماق هذا البحر في ظروف غامضة، هذا إلى جانب اختفاء عدد كبير من السفن والقوارب، دون أن تترك أي أثر، وأيضاً في أعماق هذا البحر يوجد المئات من الهياكل العظمية لبحارة وركاب هذه السفن الغارقة.

ومن أشهر حوادث الاختفاء التي ظهرت في تلك المنطقة تلك التي حدثت في عام 1945، حيث انطلقت من قاعدة لوديرديل بولاية فلوريدا الأمريكية خمس طائرات في مهمة تدريبية وكانت تطير على شكل مثلث، وكان عدد أفراد هذا السرب خمسة طيارين وثمانية مساعدين على قدر عال من المهارة والخبرة، وكان قائد هذا السرب الملازم "تشارلز تيلور" الذي يمثل رأس المثلث، وفي أثناء أداء المهمة كان السرب يتجه في لحظة ما نحو حطام سفينة شحن بضائع يطفو على سطـح المحيـط، وأثنـاء انتظار القاعدة الجوية لرسالة من (السرب 19) لتحديد ميناء الوصول وتعليمات الهبوط، تلقت القاعدة رسالة غريبة من قائد السرب تقول: "القائد (الملازم تشارلز تيلور) ينادي القاعدة، نحن في حالة طوارئ يبدو أننا خارج خط السير تماماً، لا أستطيع رؤية الأرض، لا أستطيع تحديد المكان، أعتقد أننا فقدنا في الفضاء، كل شيء غريب ومشوش تماماً، لا أستطيع تحديد أي اتجاه، حتى المحيط أمامنا يبدو في وضع غريب لا أستطيع تحديده......!!" 

وانقطعت بعد ذلك سبل الاتصال بين القاعدة والسرب 19........؟!

ومن أشهر السفن التي اختفت في مثلث برمودا ما حدث في عام 1880 حيث اختفت السفينة الإنجليزية "أتلنتا" وعدد أفرادها 290 فرداً، وأيضا في عام 1918اختفت السفينة الأمريكية "سايكلوب" وعدد أفرادها 309 فرد. 
أسباب الاختفاء 

نظرا لغموض هذه الظاهرة وغرابتها تعددت التفسيرات التي تحاول معرفة أسبابها، ومن أشهر هذه الأسباب ....
نظرية الأطباق الطائرة: وتقول إن هناك علاقة بين ظهورها واختفاء السفن والطائرات في هذه المنطقة. 

نظرية الزلازل: وتقول إن حدوث الهزات الأرضية في قاع المحيط تتولد عنها موجات عاتية وعنيفة ومفاجئة تجعل السفن تغطس وتتجه إلى القاع بشدة في لحظات قليلة، وبالنسبة للطائرات يتولد عن تلك الهزات العديد من الموجات والاضطرابات في الجو مما يؤدي إلى اختلال في توازن الطائرة وعدم قدرة قائدها على السيطرة عليها. 


أما أكثر النظريات قربا للمنطق فهي وجود قوة مغناطيسية قوية في تلك المنطقة مما يؤدي لاضطراب أجهزة السفن والطائرات وعدم السيطرة عليها، وهو تفسير معقول إلى حد ما، ولكن يعيبه شيء واحد فقط وهو أنه تم ملاحظة أن هذه الحوادث تكثر في مواسم معينة أطلقوا عليها مواسم الاختفاء، وهي الفترة التي بين شهري ديسمبر وفبراير خاصة التي تسبق بداية السنة الميلادية الجديدة أو بعدها، مما يؤكد عدم إمكانية وجود تركيز مغناطيسي في تلك المنطقة إلا إذا كان من النوع الذي يظهر فقط في فترة الشتاء..... والله أعلم. 
 
و




وفى النهايه اكيدبنسئل نفسنا
وانابقول
المعرفه هتعني البحث في غور المجهول، وفك طلاسمه، واستنطاق الأسرار، واكتشاف الجديد. والطريق إلى المعرفة طريق طويل وصعب وشاق، فالمعرفة ليست مجرد محفوظات، أو تخزين معلومات نظرية، بل هي إضافة إلى ذلك: تأمل وتفكير، وبحث وتنقيب، وهدف يسعى إليه الإنسان، دون خوف أو وجلٍ من النتائج التي سيؤدي إليها البحث
وأكيد انت بتسأل دالوقتي ما علاقه هذه المقدمه الفلسفيه بموضوعنا صح؟؟؟؟؟

علاقه هذا الكلام بموضوعي ان هناك كثيرا من العلماء يقضون ساعات وايام وسنوات في البحث عن سر هذه المنطقه المجهوله
اذن ها هم يبحثون في غور المجهول لماذا 
لاكتشاف الجديد او وفك الطلاسم ا وتطبيق النظريات
00فهل هذا معناه محدوديه التفكير ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل هذا معناه نقص في الثقافه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
نقول ان بعض الناس تعشق الغموض والتشويق والاثاره ولكن ليس هذا ناتج عن محدوديه التفكير او النقص في الثقافه
وانما هو السعي وراء اكتشاف الحقائق 000

و
واتمنى يكون الموضوع اعجبكم
:30:قلب برامودا:30:
قصدى
:30:قلب المحيط:30:​


----------



## marine_eng (31 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع شيق شكراا لك على المجهود المبذول


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع اخى 
saizgax 

وبرغم انك عضو جديد ولكن نشيط ومواضيعك جيده اخى الفاضل .. شرفت


----------



## sniperman (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## HAADY (7 يناير 2010)

ان مثلث برمودا منطقه لا تختلف كثيرا عن اي منطقة في العالم وتنتقل بها السفن وتعبر أجوائها الطائرات بشكل يومي ودون انقطاع ولا يحظر دخولها او عبورها في اي وقت من الاوقات الا في الطقس السيئ يستحسن عدم المرور منها لكن لا يمنع ومطاراتها موانئها البحرية تعمل بشكل طبيعي وينتقل الركاب والسياح بحرا للتمتع بجو الجزر والسباحه في البحر بشكل طبيعي جدا 

لكن ما يميز هذه المنطقة وقوع حوادث غريبة في اوقات مختلفة كان معظمها في طقس سيئ ولم يصار الى تفسير ذلك وتقوم بعثات علمية كثير بسبر اغور المنطقة في البر والبحر والجو لتحديد شيئ من اسباب الحوادث الغريبة التي وقعت فيها سابقا لعلهم يجدون تفسير لما حدث


----------



## saizgax (8 يناير 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9SJBdE_Grs&feature=relatedوده فيلم وثا ئقى


----------



## ahmed2801 (8 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل وتشكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (21 يناير 2010)

عند قرأتى لمقال مثلث برامودا اعتقدت فى نفسى السبب فى هذه الحوادث المؤلمه يرجع الى انه فى هذه البقعه العميقة الأعماق من المحيط الأطلسى بها هائله من المغناطيسيه اما اسفل ارضية قاع المحبط حيث تت تلك الأرض لم يصل لم يصل العلماء لأكتشافها حتى الأن وفى اعتقادى أنه من المعادن شديدة المغناطيسيه والتى تنشط خواصها فى فصل الشتاء فعند مرور السفن او الطائرات فى هذا المجال فتتم عملية الجاذبيه المغناطيسيه فالأثقل والأقوى يدفع الأقل والأخف منه وزنأ نحوه وبذلك تتهاوى الطائرات والسفن فى قاع المحيط واما ان تحدث طاقه كهربائيه هائله ايضأ عندما تتلاقى مياه المحيط الأطلسى بتلك المنطقه الساكنه الأمواج التى يطلق عليها البحر الميت كما فى المقاله السابقه ونحن نعلم ان فى فصل الشتاء كثيرأما تشتد الأمواج والرياح فى هذا الفصل من العام فتصطدم المياه المليئه بالأمواج العاتيه الشديدة الحركه والأندفاع بالمياه الساكنه فتحدث عمليه استاتيكيه فى قاع المحيط نتيجة الأرتطام الشديد الذى لا يمكن وصفه بأى حال من الأحوال فتتولد طاقه كهربائيه تعادل مليارات اضعاف الطاقه الكهربائيه التى نستخدمها وبدورها تنبعث منها طاقه مغناطيسيه لا يستطيع احد معرفة مدى قوتها والدليل القاطع على ذلك هو انجذاب الطائرات التى تطير فوق مستوى شاهق الأرتفاع وايضأ السفن لتتساقط تحت اعماق اعماق المحيط وبسرعه هائله وكل ذلك يدل ان هناك قوة مغناطيسيه كامنه فى الأعماق ---- الأيام قادمه انشاء الله لأثبات ذلك ---- وفى النهايه ليس لدى ما أقوله الله أعلم وسبحان الله العلى القدير


----------



## shadi-ayman (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة لانو من زمان بدي اعرف عن هالمثلت


----------



## Yahiaahm (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لاحظت من الخريطة انه توجد جزر في داخل المثلث فلو كانت هناك قوة مغناطيسية فمالذي يحدث للجزر


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (8 فبراير 2010)

أخى الكريم 
أحب أن أوضح لك وللاعضاء المهتمين بمثلث برامودا التالى
1- يقع مثلث برامودا فى المحيط الاطلنتى كما أنت موضح جنوب شرق خليج المكسيك وهى منطقة على شكل مثلث أسمها برامودا ولذلك سميت مثلث برامودا.
2- الاعماق فى هذة المنطقة كبيرة جدا جدا.
3- مثلث برامودا هو مكان تتولد فية نوع من الاعاصير تسمى الاعاصير الاستوائية الدوارة وذلك فى شهر يولو و أغسطس.
4- بسبب الاعماق الكبيرة تذداد شدة الاعاصير وتكون على شكل دوامات قوية جدا فى الماء تسحب ما هو على السطح لاسفل.
5- مثال توضيحى أنة عندما يسبح اى شخص فى الماء ويجد نفسة يتشد لاسفل الى القاع يقال لة انك دخلت فى دوامة.
6 - بسبب شدة الاعاصير يحدث دوامات هوائية فى المنطقة وتعمل نفس عمل الدوامات المائية.
7- دون شهرى يوليو و أغسطس تكون المنطقة هادئة تماما وانا واحد من الالاف الذين أبحرو فى مياة مثلث برامودا بأمان وكان ذلك فى شهر أبريل ,مايو اى ان اى وقت فى السنة مناسب للابحار فى مثلث برامودا بعيدا عن شهر يوليو و أغسطس .

واللة الموفق 
ربان -تخصص مساحة بحرية


----------



## saizgax (6 يوليو 2010)

قريبا موضيع جديدة انشاء الله


----------



## مبادر محمد (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم جدا


----------



## ch.eng3 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ayman Eng (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرآ


----------



## علي حسين (9 أكتوبر 2013)

[video=youtube;_gKTYtEBTAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_gKTYtEBTAo[/video]


----------

